# 3 mile bridge??



## mjohns9054 (Aug 27, 2013)

Has anyone been out there lately? and if so hows the bite. i know i usually go at night and its a hit or miss. havent been in a while.....hoping to change that soon.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

mjohns9054 said:


> Has anyone been out there lately? and if so hows the bite. i know i usually go at night and its a hit or miss. havent been in a while.....hoping to change that soon.


I was out there saturday night. Caught one trout and two croakers. Two weeks ago caught a nice slot red out there but nothing else. Bite seems slow for some reason.


----------



## mjohns9054 (Aug 27, 2013)

went out this afternoon around 11 and caught plenty of hardheads and a nice sized white trout. may try again tonight.....


----------

